

Why Privacy Is Actually Thriving Online - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/03/privacy-is-dead/

======
shittyanalogy
This article might be the most unintentionally perfect example of double speak
I personally have ever read.

Privacy is publicity, publicity is privacy.

Hot damn we have the perfect dystopian future slogan for the NSA.

Just because you didn't take a photo of something doesn't mean that:

    
    
        Your cell carrier doesn't know where you were
        Google maps doesn't know where you were
        Other people didn't take pictures
        Security cams didn't take pictures
        License plate readers didn't record you
        Your car didn't record you
        Your refrigerator didn't hear you talking about it
    

Online privacy isn't about people in your personal circle not knowing about
something you did. It's about the gobs of unintentional personally
identifiable data you leave strewn about the world as you go about your
seemingly innocuous daily activities. Somebody, somewhere can statistically
confirm who shittyanalogy is in the meat world. That's not because I have any
desire to correlate my personal life with my digital. That is because I have
no real online privacy.

------
kashifzaidi1
Well its not fair if you judge the extent of privacy by some teens deleting
there facebook photos. Things are systematically designed online to make
people okay when they are potentially giving up privacy. More thoughts on
[http://kashif.io/thoughts-on-privacy](http://kashif.io/thoughts-on-privacy)

------
GregorStocks
So, to summarize, not all information in the world is online, therefore
privacy can't possibly be decreasing.

I do not like this article.

~~~
WritelyDesigned
Yeah, it's funny, the article touches lightly on the NSA but never addresses
the fact that they have practically every Email, phone call, or digital
communication intercepted.

Let's add to this the increase of video and audio surveillance, and oh yes,
more new gadgets like Google Glass which enable just about anyone to record a
stranger on the street without a notice.

Yep, because some teens regularly delete Facebook posts, privacy is on the
upswing. Makes perfect sense.

